# Butter London BOGO at Ulta



## MrsYaYaMom (Sep 10, 2012)

I went to my local Ulta, getting there right when they opened. I got Come to Bed Red, HRH, Lovely Jubbly, and Queen Vic.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 10, 2012)

I stopped at my ulta on my lunch break, they had a few left, but not many. I decided not to buy anything as none of them were anything I didn't already have.


----------



## Ivansmom (Sep 10, 2012)

I bought online too. I knew they would run out here at my store. I got Chancer, Tea With The Queen, HRH, Cream Tea, The Old Bill and Primrose Hill Picnic.


----------



## emeline (Sep 10, 2012)

I actually left work with my co-worker to get in on this deal! The BOGO was the only way I could justify spending $14 on a polish 




 I ended up getting Knackered and HRH.


----------



## TinaMarina (Sep 10, 2012)

My Ulta was somewhat picked over by the time I got off work, but I picked up Shag and Branwen's Feather.


----------

